# Button+Enter



## wenco (3. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe in einem kleinen Formular 2 Buttons (Abbrechen, Senden). Ich möchte nun, dass bei Drücken der der Entertaste der Senden-Button aktiviert wird und nicht Abbrechen. Wie kann ich diese Reihenfolge festlegen?

Ich habe das Forum durchsucht, aber nur JavaScriptlösungen gefunden. Ich möchte aber auf JavaScript verzichten.
Danke!


----------



## Maik (3. November 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir da das Kapitel Tabulator-Reihenfolge, Tastaturkürzel und Ausgrauen weiter?


----------



## wenco (3. November 2006)

Hatte ich heute schon gelesen 
Für meine Geschichte hilft das leider nicht. Accesskey dachte ich auch, aber da muss man ja immer ne Tastenkombination drücken und nicht nur spontan ENTER.


----------



## Maik (3. November 2006)

In welcher Reihenfolge hast du denn die beiden Buttons im Formular notiert?

Bei mir funktioniert der Formularversand mit der ENTER-Taste, wenn der Absenden- vor dem Abbrechen-Button notiert ist.


----------



## wenco (3. November 2006)

Ja, Du hast völlig recht, den zusammenhang gibt es. Allerdings habe ich die Vorgabe, dass links der Abbr-Button stehen soll und rechts der Sende-Button, weil das wohl so üblich wäre. Notfalls muss ichs eben doch andersherum machen.


----------

